# LED hide aways?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone have the Whelen LED hide aways? How are they? Bright? worth the money? Thinking of the for my F250. I don't care for strobes when its snowing, the light reflex to much and give me a head ache.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

I do not have them, but have seen them, they are bright, well worth the money.

Let me see if I can find a video of them.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is a video of them in action, not my vehicle.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DodgeGuy;473298 said:


> Here is a video of them in action, not my vehicle.


That looks Great!!!!....looks very nice and bright!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

only downfall with them is a 2 head kit is $200+


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

ultimate plow;473517 said:


> only downfall with them is a 2 head kit is $200+


Yep, that and the fact that these are still getting to dealers, so availability is a little sketchy.

I should also note that I know of one installer who does state contracts for police cruisers, that will be switching to these LED haws in just about every vehicle they upfit as they are very impressed with them and shine better than the strobes. They made a comparison video of the two. I'll see if I can find that also.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres is a comparison, don't know if this was the one you were referring to.


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

I have the new nova l.e.d hideaways the w600"s in my reverse lights on my 08 250 and all i can say is amazing. much smaller than the whelen and just as bright. got them from aw direct. They dont produce any heat and the power supply's are built in to the wire. VERRRRYYY BRIGHT


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Wesley's Lawn;482772 said:


> Heres is a comparison, don't know if this was the one you were referring to.


That would be the one I was refering to. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I want to get them but like stated the cost. I know someone the works for a Whelen dealer he is going to see what he can do on the price. Hope its good.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, the 2 head LED kit is $400 retail for white, $419.00 for amber. Wholesale is 40% off of that, prpbably will not find any dealer doing below the 40% off. They are extremely bright, even better that the strobes, IMO. They are very cool, as they have 84 patterns, including some where the individual bulbs do the rotator pattern. The best part is low power draw and a 5 year warranty!


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

If you haven't bought your lights yet try LSH lights.

Here is a link to the lights they are about 260 for two light set.

http://www.lshlights.net/AMAZING/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=LED-Hideaway&eq=&MatrixType=1


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone have or look into Nova's Hide-a-way leds?

http://www.strobe.com/component/page,shop.browse/category_id,55/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,32/

Three different versions there.

No extra power supply need. Seems like idea throw them in. wireed together on a on-off switch, and a momentary for pattern. and your set.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

hey OSLights is this the kit u reffer too LED Light Products
Whelen Universal LED Hideaway 4 Corner Strobe Type Kit for Construction or Police Use
239.80 plus 12 for amber/amber


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

StoneDevil, that price is for the 2 head kit. miskeading when reading it. If you look at color options it has the 4 head kit which cost $395+12 for amber.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, I like the idea, dont know about the cost. 

What do youguys know about the split hide-a-ways, that are clear/amber??


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

*led haw*

dont get the four head pack the cable to reach the tail lights


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sirennet usually has good prices too.
http://www.sirennet.com/led_hideaways.html

Also theres VLS
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/LAW2*.html


----------



## mkozlu77 (Dec 6, 2007)

*led hide away*

Check these out:

http://www.publicsafetylighting.com/whunledhisy.html

http://www.publicsafetylighting.com/drhiledcoli.html


----------

